
How the environmental lawyer who won a judgment against Chevron lost everything - AndrewBissell
https://theintercept.com/2020/01/29/chevron-ecuador-lawsuit-steven-donziger/
======
pyuser583
For an alternative view:
[https://www.nationalreview.com/magazine/2014/06/23/victus/](https://www.nationalreview.com/magazine/2014/06/23/victus/)

